# New but not new



## kaptinkrunch (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm new to this forum but have been on iron mag anabolic steroid forum for some time so just making the switch over to this one so hello  everyone


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome kaptin!


----------



## Riles (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## psychowhite (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## jozifp103 (Apr 13, 2015)

*​Welcome welcome!*


----------



## blergs. (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

